# Thread Specs for Steering Wheel Nut



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Does anyone have the thread specs for the large nut that holds down the steering wheel to the colomn? Thread, Pitch, etc? Thanks

Sorry I dont have a pic.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Why do you need to know? out of curiosity. Ive ripped off my steering wheel over a couple dozen times, It shouldnt be hard for me to find out.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I building a custom part for my wheel. I found it though: 14 X 1.50


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

oooooohhhhh, do tell.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I should say I'm having a custom part built. When the all the bugs are worked out I'll show and tell.


----------

